# Game feels like 20 FPS at 150+ FPS but looks like 150 fps in recordings



## ogname (Jul 5, 2020)

Everytime I play it feels like 20 fps but when I'm recording it still feels like 20 fps except the recording looks like it was recorded in 4k. I really need help it's getting really annoying. It can't be screen tearing because no matter what I do with V-Sync it still lags and I don't see screen tearing and on valorant it tears when I have my fps capped. Anything would help. Running a 1650, i5-9300H 8GB it's the acer nitro 5 15.6". I have used DDU to reinstall drivers and that hasn't worked but the only thing I can possibly assume is happening is when I go to the drop down in Storage controller in Device Manager my chipset there is from 2018 even when I download the new driver it still remains like that while my cousin who has the same exact laptop has the 2019 version.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 5, 2020)

Try another game recording software like OBS.

Make sure you're saving to  a fast storage device.

Your hardware is in the mid-low range. You need a proper setup for game recording.


----------



## ogname (Jul 5, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Try another game recording software like OBS.
> 
> Make sure you're saving to  a fast storage device.
> 
> Your hardware is in the mid-low range. You need a proper setup for game recording.


What I mean is, my game is LAGGY with 150 FPS but whilst recording it's still laggy and after I'm done I look at the recording it's smooth. It looks nothing like my gameplay. MY game is lagging it's not that I need something to record smooth gameplay it is smooth just I can't see it. Idk if you get what I mean but anything would help at this point. My game is lagging at high fps recording comes out smooth somehow.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 5, 2020)

Storage or CPU is slowing it down.


----------



## ogname (Jul 5, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Storage or CPU is slowing it down.


How can I check for faulty CPU and my storage is good


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 5, 2020)

Nothing is broken. Game recording is a demanding task. Use Geforce Experience to record, try limit FPS in both in-game and video, if its still slow, use lower resolution.


----------



## oinkypig (Jul 5, 2020)

maybe try running running everything on RAM, primocahce/ramdisk/ect, or maybe look into creating VHD, virtual hard drive, under windows 10 management


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 5, 2020)

It's a laptop, good chances its already throttling without the game capture.


----------



## Fry178 (Jul 5, 2020)

@Regeneration
funny how ppl always says slow storage:
even if i record at full quality at UHD res, its only 150Mbit/s, so thats not even more than 20MB/s, which i can get using a usb stick.

@oinkypig
how is a VHDD gonna help? its still running on the same physical drive or will eat ram, which isnt really available in abundance..

@ogname
what game? what driver? what software are you using to record?
cant expect ppl to help if we dont have any info past the hw.

turn on vsync, turn on low latency (not ultra), and turn up the graphics settings, and see if that helps.


----------



## ogname (Jul 5, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @Regeneration
> funny how ppl always says slow storage:
> even if i record at full quality at UHD res, its only 150Mbit/s, so thats not even more than 20MB/s, which i can get using a usb stick.
> 
> ...


I've tried everything, I'm running newest drivers and I use the windows recorder(xbox) but MY GAME IS LAGGING WITH OR WITHOUT RECORDING IT JUST LAGS the recording doesn
t need to be involved it lags at high fps when I'm just playing. I only mentioned the recording because it makes it seem like my game is smooth which it's not.



oinkypig said:


> maybe try running running everything on RAM, primocahce/ramdisk/ect, or maybe look into creating VHD, virtual hard drive, under windows 10 management


How do i run everything on Ram?



Regeneration said:


> It's a laptop, good chances its already throttling without the game capture.


My temps are good their 80-85 on lunar client (MC) but that's normal for Laptops and if I put it on max fan speed it's around 75. It can't be throttling.



Regeneration said:


> Nothing is broken. Game recording is a demanding task. Use Geforce Experience to record, try limit FPS in both in-game and video, if its still slow, use lower resolution.


It's not that it's my game is lagging I have no recorder besides the xbox one I just said that because after I record and watch it my game is smooth without recording or anything my game is not smooth at ALL it's like 20 frames. DISREGARD the recording my game is lagging at 150 Fps

Whether this helps or not, when my lunar client(minecraft) is minimized, not windowed, it is SOO smooth like as if there is no issues but anything other than that lags this occurs in Valorant Csgo and Minecraft and FORTNITE THE WORST, I downloaded that game and I had 200 fps but it felt like 10 fps and after I played valorant a day later this issue occured in Minecraft and a week later CSGO.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 5, 2020)

Why create a new thread about the same problem









						Game looks very smooth in recordings but not when I'm playing or recording.
					

Everytime I play it feels like 20 fps but when I'm recording it still feels like 20 fps except the recording looks like it was recorded in 4k. I really need help it's getting really annoying. It can't be screen tearing because no matter what I do with V-Sync it still lags and I don't see screen...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ogname (Jul 5, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Why create a new thread about the same problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz I didn't get it solved, it was done.


----------



## aMpeDuP (Jul 5, 2020)

I think your problem is you are running "windows recorder(xbox)". You should disable that sh*t in regedit (google how to do that). It can give all sorts of performance issues, even if you don't record. If you want to record use Nvidia Experience which is really easy on your components and probably the best recording solution if it's only the game and audio you want to record.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 5, 2020)

You can't expect to race or climb mountains with a scooter.

Don't use Xbox game bar to record. Keep it disabled and use Nvidia Geforce Experience instead.


----------



## agentnathan009 (Jul 5, 2020)

Are you using up your 8GB of RAM? I have 16GB in my desktop and Assassins Creed Odyssey uses about 5 GB of system RAM. I even had browser open with a bajillion tabs open, plus AC Odyssey, plys Xbox game bar going at the same time. I'd check to see if you have enough free RAM available so your system isn't resorting to using storage drive for paging.


----------



## ogname (Jul 5, 2020)

aMpeDuP said:


> I think your problem is you are running "windows recorder(xbox)". You should disable that sh*t in regedit (google how to do that). It can give all sorts of performance issues, even if you don't record. If you want to record use Nvidia Experience which is really easy on your components and probably the best recording solution if it's only the game and audio you want to record.


I've done that.



agentnathan009 said:


> Are you using up your 8GB of RAM? I have 16GB in my desktop and Assassins Creed Odyssey uses about 5 GB of system RAM. I even had browser open with a bajillion tabs open, plus AC Odyssey, plys Xbox game bar going at the same time. I'd check to see if you have enough free RAM available so your system isn't resorting to using storage drive for paging.


Yes, I have 8 gigs but it only uses about 50-65 no matter the game I'm playing.



Regeneration said:


> You can't expect to race or climb mountains with a scooter.
> 
> Don't use Xbox game bar to record. Keep it disabled and use Nvidia Geforce Experience instead.


It's not that the recorders are making me lag, it's my game lags with all the recorders off at high fps. Forget about the recording softwares I just need help because my game is lagging at 150 fps.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jul 5, 2020)

Latest GPU drivers installed? Check if correct GPU is selected and look at temperatures with NitroSense / throttlestop (temp). Many issues can be found on the internet about this. Maybe indeed plug some more RAM.


----------



## Tetras (Jul 5, 2020)

Tried putting Windows into max performance mode?

Did I read right in the other thread you're only running 1 stick? That's going to hammer your bandwidth, I don't know if that will be a problem for recording. It seems very strange that the recording is smooth though, do you have a spare monitor you could connect up?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 5, 2020)

Ogname, they are not talking about throttling due to temps but throttling due to TDP limit.


----------



## ogname (Jul 6, 2020)

Tetras said:


> Tried putting Windows into max performance mode?
> 
> Did I read right in the other thread you're only running 1 stick? That's going to hammer your bandwidth, I don't know if that will be a problem for recording. It seems very strange that the recording is smooth though, do you have a spare monitor you could connect up?


yes I have, I can try to get my cousins monitor I'll let you know afterwards.



StarExplorer said:


> Latest GPU drivers installed? Check if correct GPU is selected and look at temperatures with NitroSense / throttlestop (temp). Many issues can be found on the internet about this. Maybe indeed plug some more RAM.


But my recordings look smooth, should I still buy more ram?

Sorry for long responses, I was not home yesterday.



Tatty_One said:


> Ogname, they are not talking about throttling due to temps but throttling due to TDP limit.


I don't really know what TDP limit is, can you help me figure out if it is that?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 6, 2020)

ogname said:


> yes I have, I can try to get my cousins monitor I'll let you know afterwards.
> 
> 
> But my recordings look smooth, should I still buy more ram?
> ...


Manufacturers set a Thermal Design Power (TDP) limit for their laptops/notebooks to ensure a number of things like power consumption (Battery life), heat etc, I think for your laptop the CPU has a TDP limit of 45W which would suggest it has decent cooling so when you are pushing out all those frames and/or recording it's likely working that CPU hard, if the limit is reached the CPU will be throttled back to keep it below that 45W even without it's temps nearing the limit  ..….. manufacturers don't want batteries to last for only a couple of hours when mobile.


----------



## ogname (Jul 6, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Manufacturers set a Thermal Design Power (TDP) limit for their laptops/notebooks to ensure a number of things like power consumption (Battery life), heat etc, I think for your laptop the CPU has a TDP limit of 45W which would suggest it has decent cooling so when you are pushing out all those frames and/or recording it's likely working that CPU hard, if the limit is reached the CPU will be throttled back to keep it below that 45W even without it's temps nearing the limit  ..….. manufacturers don't want batteries to last for only a couple of hours when mobile.


How can I ensure that it doesn't throttle, is there any way?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 6, 2020)

Is it your problem just with online games or is it also with single player offline games?


----------



## ogname (Jul 6, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Is it your problem just with online games or is it also with single player offline games?


Online, but if you're talking about offline mode as well on online games that is the case. It lags on both with high fps.
But listen here, I think I've done something, I made my performance max, turned off xbox game bar completely and I set acer trueharmony to movies and it's pretty smooth. But, whenever I made a sharp move it stutters sometimes it stutters for up to a second before it's back to normal. I think this is a case of settings but I don't know what the final thing causing this could be.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 6, 2020)

ogname said:


> Online, but if you're talking about offline mode as well on online games that is the case. It lags on both with high fps.
> But listen here, I think I've done something, I made my performance max, turned off xbox game bar completely and I set acer trueharmony to movies and it's pretty smooth. But, whenever I made a sharp move it stutters sometimes it stutters for up to a second before it's back to normal. I think this is a case of settings but I don't know what the final thing causing this could be.


Well...I am asking because sometimes that laggy feeling can be caused by packet losses in online gaming but if you don't have that problem in other high demanding off-line games then seems like something else is an issue......


----------



## ogname (Jul 6, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...I am asking because sometimes that laggy feeling can be caused by packet losses in online gaming but if you don't have that problem in other high demanding off-line games then seems like something else is an issue......


My game is back to be buggy again it was just fine it had a few stutters with the mouse movements but now it's feeling like 20 FPS again. I don't believe it's the hardware. What do you think?



Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...I am asking because sometimes that laggy feeling can be caused by packet losses in online gaming but if you don't have that problem in other high demanding off-line games then seems like something else is an issue......


Also, when I'm fully minimized in Minecraft my game is SUPER SMOOTH but not when windowed or fullscreen.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 6, 2020)

ogname said:


> How can I ensure that it doesn't throttle, is there any way?


Well that's where they aptly named "Throttlestop" software may be able to help and it let's you see what your CPU is actually doing.









						TechPowerUp ThrottleStop 9 Released - Override OEM Power Throttling
					

TechPowerUp today released ThrottleStop 9 by Kevin Glynn, a groundbreaking update to the popular app that lets you take greater control over the power management in your Intel-powered notebook or desktop system, unleashing more performance by overriding OEM-preset processor throttling. Version...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ogname (Jul 6, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Well that's where they aptly named "Throttlestop" software may be able to help and it let's you see what your CPU is actually doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea how to use it though, once I downloaded it it looked very complicated and it gave me a warning message which made me delete it shortly after.



Tatty_One said:


> Well that's where they aptly named "Throttlestop" software may be able to help and it let's you see what your CPU is actually doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I downloaded it again I'll see what I can do


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 6, 2020)

There is a lot of info in that thread about settings and people willing to help with Throttlestop specific tweaks.


----------



## ogname (Jul 6, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> There is a lot of info in that thread about settings and people willing to help with Throttlestop specific tweaks.


Alright.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 6, 2020)

If your RECORDINGS are OK, but your gameplay is farked, then it seems to be that the CPU+GPU rendering is up to scratch, and there is something interfering with the output to the TFT. Could be hardware, could be drivers, could be some interfering screen capture software. AFAIK, most screen capture software "hijacks" the rendered video out BEFORE it gets to the display. So part of that interruption and then reinsertion into the graphics pipeline might be stalling. Wrong words, but I'm sure you catch my drift. 

I'm old skool. This is what I would do.

1./ Remove recording software. All of it. Especially if you have multiple different utilities or sitting on top of each other
2./ Remove GPU drivers. Reboot. Reinstall latest
3./ Turn off all vsync, remove max/min FPS settings, just let it "play"
4./ Install a diagnostic FPS utility, like FRAPS
5./ Swap the mouse and use a different USB port for the mouse
6./ If it is now playing smoothly, reinstall one of the recommended screen capture utilities suggested above

You are going to go "what the heck" about step 5, but trust me, that silent, illogical, impossible to diagnose, never in a million years, solution that has worked before. Faulty USB ports or drivers can cause very unexpected results.


----------



## (*^^*) (Jul 6, 2020)

Is the game mode of Win10 OFF?  ..  When turned on, the PC puts all its effort into the game.  You can't focus on other tasks.

Also, if you don't keep your PC running while supplying power from an outlet, your laptop will be power saving.


----------



## ogname (Jul 6, 2020)

(*^^*) said:


> Is the game mode of Win10 OFF?  ..  When turned on, the PC puts all its effort into the game.  You can't focus on other tasks.
> 
> Also, if you don't keep your PC running while supplying power from an outlet, your laptop will be power saving.


Yes it’s in game mode.



lemonadesoda said:


> If your RECORDINGS are OK, but your gameplay is farked, then it seems to be that the CPU+GPU rendering is up to scratch, and there is something interfering with the output to the TFT. Could be hardware, could be drivers, could be some interfering screen capture software. AFAIK, most screen capture software "hijacks" the rendered video out BEFORE it gets to the display. So part of that interruption and then reinsertion into the graphics pipeline might be stalling. Wrong words, but I'm sure you catch my drift.
> 
> I'm old skool. This is what I would do.
> 
> ...





lemonadesoda said:


> If your RECORDINGS are OK, but your gameplay is farked, then it seems to be that the CPU+GPU rendering is up to scratch, and there is something interfering with the output to the TFT. Could be hardware, could be drivers, could be some interfering screen capture software. AFAIK, most screen capture software "hijacks" the rendered video out BEFORE it gets to the display. So part of that interruption and then reinsertion into the graphics pipeline might be stalling. Wrong words, but I'm sure you catch my drift.
> 
> I'm old skool. This is what I would do.
> 
> ...


i will do all those steps as soon as I’m back on, thank you !!



lemonadesoda said:


> If your RECORDINGS are OK, but your gameplay is farked, then it seems to be that the CPU+GPU rendering is up to scratch, and there is something interfering with the output to the TFT. Could be hardware, could be drivers, could be some interfering screen capture software. AFAIK, most screen capture software "hijacks" the rendered video out BEFORE it gets to the display. So part of that interruption and then reinsertion into the graphics pipeline might be stalling. Wrong words, but I'm sure you catch my drift.
> 
> I'm old skool. This is what I would do.
> 
> ...


And by different utilities what exactly do you mean? What should I remove I have both intel and NVIDIA drivers.



lemonadesoda said:


> If your RECORDINGS are OK, but your gameplay is farked, then it seems to be that the CPU+GPU rendering is up to scratch, and there is something interfering with the output to the TFT. Could be hardware, could be drivers, could be some interfering screen capture software. AFAIK, most screen capture software "hijacks" the rendered video out BEFORE it gets to the display. So part of that interruption and then reinsertion into the graphics pipeline might be stalling. Wrong words, but I'm sure you catch my drift.
> 
> I'm old skool. This is what I would do.
> 
> ...


I've tried those steps, nothing changed . I'm starting to think this can't be fixed. But, everytime I close out of geforce experience my game breathes a little, and windows explorer is taking my batter by 24% in the background every hour. Don't know if that's normal.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 7, 2020)

Answer these questions please:

1./ What does FRAPS show as your framerate when it is feeling laggy?

2./ Are you running full-screen native resolution on the TFT or letting Windows or the TFT do up/down scaling? Make sure it is matching. Also, see what happens if you run it windowed.

3./ Do you have a second TFT monitor you can try? And or a second Computer to TFT cable you can swap out.

4./ Lastly, remove the network and GPU drivers, and let Windows reinstall them. Just in case there is an IRQ assignment conflict.  Oh, did you (in BIOS) let Windows manage hardware devices and assign IRQs. (Plug and play).

5./ If non of the above, I think it is time to run an antivirus/malware diagnostic, and/or do an OS reinstall if you can bear to do that.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 7, 2020)

Sounds like a frame time issue, which is almost certainly caused by your hardware not being powerful enough.

To verify, run your game at a very low resolution like 1280x1024. If it feels smooth there, your hardware simply cannot cope with the higher resolutions.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 7, 2020)

+1 frame time issue. Likely you're recording using your CPU, and pegging it out, causing frame drops and stutters. Use nvidia to record, not the CPU.


----------



## ogname (Jul 7, 2020)

lemonadesoda said:


> Answer these questions please:
> 
> 1./ What does FRAPS show as your framerate when it is feeling laggy?
> 
> ...


Fraps still showed solid fps in the 300's,  running fullscreen native, windowed still lags, I don't have a TFT monitor. I've tried with all drivers and I have not touched my bios. I've done clean install twice no fix.



Assimilator said:


> Sounds like a frame time issue, which is almost certainly caused by your hardware not being powerful enough.
> 
> To verify, run your game at a very low resolution like 1280x1024. If it feels smooth there, your hardware simply cannot cope with the higher resolutions.


That is likely the case, my game runs PERFECT on minimized in MC but, it was not like this when I first bought the Laptop and my cousin has the same one except 2 inches bigger he is not having the issue and my other cousin also has the same one same size no issue, can I fix this? And fix without any hardware replacements.



lemonadesoda said:


> Answer these questions please:
> 
> 1./ What does FRAPS show as your framerate when it is feeling laggy?
> 
> ...


Oh yeah and I use Intel's display since Nvidia does not support display on Laptops.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 8, 2020)

Are you trying to play at 150Hz, but your screen capture is at 60Hz? It may well be that, as others suggested, you have a frame time issue with display output, but not on screen capture. Screen capture looks smooth, but FPS on screen capture is lower than what you are trying to play at.

I think there is nothing more anyone can add based on subjective comments. If you want to discuss anything further, post some real data. Be an engineer, not a "average console user".

Here is something to get you started.


----------



## ogname (Jul 8, 2020)

lemonadesoda said:


> Are you trying to play at 150Hz, but your screen capture is at 60Hz? It may well be that, as others suggested, you have a frame time issue with display output, but not on screen capture. Screen capture looks smooth, but FPS on screen capture is lower than what you are trying to play at.
> 
> I think there is nothing more anyone can add based on subjective comments. If you want to discuss anything further, post some real data. Be an engineer, not a "average console user".
> 
> Here is something to get you started.


Alright, once I create it I'll lyk


----------



## ogname (Jul 9, 2020)

lemonadesoda said:


> Are you trying to play at 150Hz, but your screen capture is at 60Hz? It may well be that, as others suggested, you have a frame time issue with display output, but not on screen capture. Screen capture looks smooth, but FPS on screen capture is lower than what you are trying to play at.
> 
> I think there is nothing more anyone can add based on subjective comments. If you want to discuss anything further, post some real data. Be an engineer, not a "average console user".
> 
> Here is something to get you started.


I only got two benchmarks because my Fraps was not working it wouldn't show my other data or the counter.

Average Frame Rate (FPS)0099th percentile frame time (ms)7.99.595th percentile frame time (ms)6.46.6Increase from 95th to 99th22.9%44.8%


----------



## agentnathan009 (Jul 9, 2020)

ogname said:


> I only got two benchmarks because my Fraps was not working it wouldn't show my other data or the counter.
> 
> Average Frame Rate (FPS)0099th percentile frame time (ms)7.99.595th percentile frame time (ms)6.46.6Increase from 95th to 99th22.9%44.8%



On my work laptop I can click on the battery icon in the task bar and it shows me a slider to adjust laptop performance from lower power use to conserve battery life and that will cause laptop to run slower, noticeably so, and if I put it to the far right for performance it clocks CPU higher and laptop is faster performance-wise. Have you checked on stuff like that to see if CPU is being forced to clock lower and thus not able to process frames fast enough?


----------



## ogname (Jul 10, 2020)

agentnathan009 said:


> On my work laptop I can click on the battery icon in the task bar and it shows me a slider to adjust laptop performance from lower power use to conserve battery life and that will cause laptop to run slower, noticeably so, and if I put it to the far right for performance it clocks CPU higher and laptop is faster performance-wise. Have you checked on stuff like that to see if CPU is being forced to clock lower and thus not able to process frames fast enough?


Yes, I’ve put everything to max it’s not a frames issue, I’m getting over 200 consistent frames.


----------



## x58haze (Aug 10, 2020)

, I know what this guy is feeling. I have been dealing with this issue since 2009, Is something weird

For example I've tried already monitoring with Msi afterburner using rivastatistic tuner, things like capping FPS, to have perfect frame-time, tried already vsync on/off (some games work better with vsync on) tried already blurbuster web page with a external phone camera to see if my monitor has skipping frames on 60-75 hz,as my monitor native resolution is 75 hz 1680x1050.

Temperatures are okay gpu is a EVGA GTX 1060 6gb, 40-50c with 0% fan so perfect 
Cpu is ryzen 5 1600 first gen oc from 3.2 to 3.6 with same voltage, already benched this computer with (real benchmark) also used Userbenchmark to see if i had good result (and Indeed not bad results

Ram is 3200 patriot 2x4 (8 gb) more than enough for me in this windows 10 latest build 64 bit

But yeah I cannot enjoy games anymore is like my eyes get hurt/tired, like a desincronization while playing, my games looks like 20-30 fps, even if i set 75hz monitor and fps cap or vsync, is like even with vsync, 75 fps 75hz or 60 native 1680x1050 forced the vsync, the image in movement feels not crispy, feels like choppy, is like i cannot follow with my eyes my character at all, if i play games such Warcraft, Dota, Age of Empire, Torch Light, while there are much units on going, or only 4-5 monster spamming stuff, my eyes can easily lost my (hero target) my main character, is like i need to roll my eyes to try to focus is annoying..

Same with counter strike 1.6 i've played that 11hours in steam, I have since 2009 written in forums such steam/reddit/github/nvidia and so on. 

Till the point some users were having the same symtomphs than me we came with a conclusion (it is the electricity) the dirty electricity (bad electricity hertz ) <-- not paired electricity too example
With a industrial power conditioner they came with a software that you can check the input voltage i.e 120/240 , and you can check the (output voltagE) <-- this feature output in electricity is insanely important

So some users noticed that their electricity input/output was something like
220 input, output 190! <-- they called the company and company was able to figure the cause and fixed it and voila 220/220 input/output (what happened) well guess what? smoothness back to their computers, tv, audio more crispy 

And same with the electricity hertz <-- if you grab a UPS (double conversion) it will stabilize the hertz to match your America/Europe/Australia hertz, for america is 60, for Europe 50 
So yeah some users in Europe were having a 43-44 hertz instead of 50, and for america same 54-55.

So overall it is important to pay attention to electricity company to the Dirty electricity, to check/measure the EMI (Electro Magnetic Interference ) buy a greenwave radio emi measure

Sadly here in Venezuela I have no choices, no money to invest, so yup till today im suffering my eyes hurt, so cannot enjoy games, at least those people fixed their problem. 

If you think input lag is a problem, Visual lag is much worse
You can tweak windows latency properly optimize to reduce (excessive written to disk, reduce audio latency, improve keyboard input, mouse feeling/etc,etc )
But improving or reducing the visual lag wont happen until you invest money to fix that electricity/emi/rfi shit.

Cheers.


----------



## ogname (Aug 12, 2020)

x58haze said:


> , I know what this guy is feeling. I have been dealing with this issue since 2009, Is something weird
> 
> For example I've tried already monitoring with Msi afterburner using rivastatistic tuner, things like capping FPS, to have perfect frame-time, tried already vsync on/off (some games work better with vsync on) tried already blurbuster web page with a external phone camera to see if my monitor has skipping frames on 60-75 hz,as my monitor native resolution is 75 hz 1680x1050.
> 
> ...


Damn, I just saw this. Well thanks for taking your time MUCH APPRECIATED! I guess I'm going to be saving up for a new PC this upcoming summer.


----------

